# cannot log in



## jojopara (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello,

I am quite new to FreeBSD.

I installed it with Cinnamon DE in a virtual machine.  I set a root password and created an user for myself and gave him a password different from the root's.  When the system starts, I see the login screen, try to enter the user's name after which I receive 'Failed to get login command'; the screen returns for a second to the black screen just before the login one and again the login.  I have set the user with no password.  When I write 'root' as username, I am allowed to enter password and the black screen and login screens appear as of above.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Emrion (Mar 9, 2019)

Seems that Cinnamon on FreeBSD isn't a good idea.








						Cinnamon Won't Start in FreeBSD 11.1
					

Hello,  New to FreeBSD and just installed 11.1 as per Trihexagonal's Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch. Fluxbox, XFE and Eterm appears to work correctly when using starx command.  I decided to install Cinnamon according to the Cinnamon portion of this guide...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## jojopara (Mar 9, 2019)

Thank you for the prompt reply.  I have seen this, but I hoped it was settled by now.

I have tried to install KDE and XFCE.  On startup, I see only an XFCE login screen with the troubles above.








						imgur.com
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com
				




The installation is in vitrual machine if this matters.


----------

